# ISO Sushi Recipes



## Big_Del (Feb 14, 2006)

Okay, I'm just delving into sushi and find that I really like what I am eating.  Now, I've always conjured up "raw fish" when I hear sushi, but 1) I am over that and 2) I'm actually okay with it anyway! What I really want to find out are some good recipes that are going to be easy with ingredients that will be easy to get at your local megamart (well, okay, _my_ local megamart).  I'll be getting some books from the library to start my education and will look for a basic kit to get me started in the kitchen.  

Chris

p.s.  If there are "Americanized" recipes for the techniques (which is really more what sushi is) that use beef, chicken, etc.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 14, 2006)

Unless you live near a market that stocks ultra-fresh fish you're going to have trouble making many types of sushi. Not that there aren't some great other variations you can create...

I know there were some great threads going not long ago about just this ... I think it was TexasGirl who was making some up! Check out some of the threads a couple of pages further down here in the Ethnic Foods section.

I am very spoiled living out here in the Pacific NW as there is good sushi available everywhere and great sushi to be found if you're willing to look a little harder. =) I've never even tried to make it.


Z


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 14, 2006)

You can make several different types of maki sushi quite easily. (maki sushi is the traditional rolled up kind with seaweed outside, rice inside, and a "filling") You needn't always use fish either... there are a lot of really good vegetarian maki sushi recipes as well as recipes that use cooked fish. 

Might I suggest to you:

California maki- avocado, crab, mayonnaise.
Oshinko maki- japanese pickled daikon (soooo yummy!)
Kappa maki- cucumber 

Here is a site with more suggestions and recipe for sushi maki: 
http://mediterrasian.com/delicious_recipes_sushi.htm

Here is a good website on basic your sushi rolling technique: http://www.mediterrasian.com/cuisine_of_month_sushi.htm 

And a website with TONS of links:
http://www.squidoo.com/sushi/

Hope that helps!!! 

Sushi making is fun and rewarding. It can be time consuming, but the effort is well worth it.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 15, 2006)

Yep, it was me Zereh.
I made California rolls and Philidelphia rolls. It's not hard to do. I found a cheap asian grocer that has everything that is needed as far as equipment, nori, vinegar and rice. All you will need from there is the seafood and veggies.
And it came pretty quickly too.
http://www.asianfoodgrocer.com/index.asp


----------

